
Ask HN: Computational Bio/Bioinformatics internships in Bay area? - bionerd2
I&#x27;m a CS undergrad at Stanford and was wondering if anyone could help&#x2F;give tips with possible ways of landing a bioinformatics&#x2F;computational biology&#x2F;data analysis &amp; ML -type internship for the summer. I know it is a big ask, especially given how late it is, but any help at all would be super useful.
======
jcr
At the start of every month, HN has an automated "who is hiring" thread, and
in addition to listings of jobs, there are a lot of companies looking for
interns. The thread is automatically posted by the 'whoishiring' HN user [1],
and if you look in the 'submissions' link [2] on this HN user profile, you'll
find the most recent discussions.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

------
psyklic
Check the hiring sections of the national laboratory websites (e.g. Lawrence
Livermore in the Bay Area). They post quite a few Technical Scholar/Undergrad
Researcher positions in bioinformatics and computation that not many students
know about! Plus they often focus on modern topics such as big data,
supercomputing, and visualization.

